# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Chương tình du lịch Châu Âu - Khuyến mãi chào hè 2012

## dulichviet

*Giá từ:* *90,450,000 VND*
*Thời gian:* 11 Ngày 10 Đêm
*Khởi hành:* 20 hàng tháng   
*Vận chuyển:* Máy bay Transbrasil
*Khách sạn:*  

Chương trình *du lịch Châu Âu* được cung cấp bởi *cong ty du lich* Việt

*Ngày 1 : Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Paris*  Tối: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đáp chuyến bay TG565 của hãng hàng không Thái Lan đi Bangkok lúc 20h25.
22h15 đến Bangkok, đoàn làm thủ tục chuyển chuyến bay TG930 đi Paris lúc 00h05. Quý khách ăn uống và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. *Ngày 2: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)*  Sáng: 06:45 đoàn đến sân  bay Charles De Gaul – Paris. Đoàn lên tàu điện ngầm về khách sạn nhận  phòng, gửi hành lý và bắt đầu khởi hành tham quan Thành phố Paris: 
Arc De Triomphe – Khải Hoàn Môn được Napoléon Đại Đế xây dựng vào  năm 1886 để chào mừng chiến thắng của Quân đội Hoàng gia Pháp Champs  ElyseesĐại lộ Thiên Đàng – là Đại lộ đẹp nhất Thế giới và còn là nơi tập  trung nhiều cửa hàng sang trọng nhất của “Kinh Đô Ánh Sáng Paris”.Quảng trường ConcordeĐiện Invalides – Nơi có lăng mộ của Napoleon.
 Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan: 
Tháp Eiffel – Tham quan kỳ quan thế giới tại tầng 2 – ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh của thủ đô Paris.Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine- ngắm nhìn nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris  (Notre Dame De Paris) – nổi tiếng trong tác phẩm bất hủ “Thằng Gù Nhà  Thờ Đức Bà” của đại văn hào Pháp Victor Hugo; được xây dựng cách nay 850  năm., cầu Alexandre III…
 Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tối  Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc tự thưởng cho mình với tiếc  mục biểu diễn hoành tráng và đặc sắc nhất tại Paris “Lido Show” (chi  phi tự túc) *Ngày 3: Paris – Le Louvre (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm  tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành tham quan Thành Phố  Paris:Viện Bảo Tàng Louvre – Nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật tuyệt  tác nhất của thế giới: tượng nữ thần sắc đẹp Venus, bức tranh nàng Mona  Lis… Tham quan Quận 13, nơi cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống. Đoàn ăn  trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan: Tham quan nhà hát Opera. Tự do mua  sắm tại Galary LaFayette, Printemps,… Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Tối: Tập trung  trở về khách sạn, Quý khách tự do nghi ngơi hoặc khám phá thành phố về  đêm. *Ngày 4 : Paris – Cung điện Versailles (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm  tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành tham quan ngoại ô Paris: Cung điện  Versailles – nơi còn lưu giữ các cổ vật của vua Louis 13, 14. Khu hành  chính mới La Defense với các kiến trúc hiện đại và hào nhoáng. Đoàn ăn  trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Dành thời gian tiếp tục mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Tối: Tập trung trở về khách sạn, tự do nghi ngơi hoặc khám phá thành phố về đêm. *Ngày 5 : Paris – Zurich (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng: Qúy khách dùng điểm  tâm sáng tại khách sạn và trả phòng. Chuyển hành lý ra Ga tàu đáp  chuyến tàu Lyria9211 từ Paris đi Zurich (Thụy Sỹ) lúc 8h24. Quý khách ăn  trưa trên tàu.
Chiều 13h00: tàu đến Zurich. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nhận  phòng khách sạn, gửi hành lý và bắt đầu đi bộ tham quan thành phố: khu  di tích Limmatquai, nhà thờ Grossmünster, nhà thời St. Peter’s với chiếc  đồng hồ có mặt lớn nhất châu Âu, Bảo tàng Bahnhofstrasse và Hồ Zurich  nằm dưới dãy Alps. Dành chút thời gian mua Đồng hồ hoặc Dao đa năng nổi  tiếng thế giới Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Tối: Tự do khám phá Zurich về đêm và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. *Ngày 6 : Zurich – Lucerne (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng Sau bữa sáng tại  khách sạn, đoàn lên tàu khởi hành đến thành phố Lucerne lúc 07h05. 7h49  đến Lucerne, đoàn chuyển tàu đi Engelberg. Đến Engelberg, gửi đồ và ngồi  cáp treo để lên đỉnh núi tuyết Titlis tuyệt đẹp quanh năm. Lên đến đỉnh  ở độ cao 3020m, quý khách thả mình vào không gian tuyệt vời với các trò  chơi trượt tuyết, lướt tuyết… Trở lại Engelberg và ăn trưa tại đây. Đáp  tàu trở về Lucerne.
Chiều: Đoàn tản bộ tham quan thành phố Lucerne vô cùng thơ mộng của miền  trung Thụy sỹ : Tản bộ trên Cầu gỗ Chapel – một trong những cây cầu cổ  nhất Châu Âu, với các bức tranh cổ mô tả các thời kỳ lịch sử của thành  phố Hồ Lucerne thơ mộng.Tượng đài Sư tử đá – Lion Monument – nơi tưởng  niệm các sĩ quan và binh lính Thụy Sĩ đã hy sinh trong cuộc Cách Mạng  Pháp 1789. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Tối: Tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc khám phá Thành Phố về đêm. *Ngày 7: Lucerne – Venice (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng Quý khách ăn sáng  tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đáp tàu lửa (hoặc máy bay) đi Venice – Thiên  đường du lịch của Thế giới – thành phố nổi trên biển nổi tiếng.
Chiều: Đoàn đến Venice, đoàn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại Venice. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Tối: Tự do tham quan thành phố vào buổi đêm để tận hưởng thời gian lãng mạn tại đây Ăn tối và qua đêm tại Innsbruck. *Ngày 8: Venice – Rome (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố nổi Venice bằng thuyền ‘taxi boat’. 
Tham quan Đại KênhQuảng trường nhà thờ San MarcoDinh tổng trấn DodgeCầu Than ThởXưởng thổi thủy tinh MuranoDu Ngoạn trên thuyền Godola thưởng thức vẻ đẹp của thành phố nổi Venice (chi phí tự túc).
 Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà  hàng. Chiều 13h27: đoàn khởi hành đi thành phố Rome bằng tàu lửa  Eurostar AV 9415. 17h13 tàu đến Roma, đoàn lên taxi về khách sạn nhận  phòng nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Tối: Đoàn dạo phố  và chọn nhà hàng ăn tối cũng như chương trình khám phá thành phố về đêm. *Ngày 9: Rome – Vatican (Ăn 3 bữa)*  Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm  tâm sáng tại khách sạn, đi xe taxi hoặc tàu điện ngầm tham quan thành  phố Rome – trung tâm hành chính của La Mã cổ đại với: 
Tòa thánh Vaticant với quảng trường Saint Peter, điện Sistine ChapelBể nước Trevi – Nơi có bể nước nguyện cầu như cảnh trong phim ‘Tree Coins in the Fountain’ Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
 Chiều: Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan: Đấu trường La Mã – Coloseum, một trong những di sản văn hóa thế giới 
Chụp hình tại cổng Constaintine.Quảng trường VeniceQuảng trường Tây Ban Nha: với nhà thờ chúa ba ngôi và con đường shopping nổi tiếng
 Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Tối: Qúy khách nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc tự do khám phá Thành phố về đêm. *Ngày 10: Rome – Việt Nam (Ăn sáng)*  Sáng Đoàn ăn sáng tại  khách sạn, tự do nghỉ ngơi thu xếp hành lý hoặc tham quan thành phố.  10h15 trả phòng khách sạn và đáp tàu cao tốc từ trung tâm thành phố ra  sân bay Fuimicino, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. 13h30 đáp chuyến bay TG945 về  Bangkok. Ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay. *Ngày 11: Việt Nam*   Sáng 06h05 đến sân bay  Bangkok. Làm thủ tục chuyển chuyến bay TG560 lúc 07h50 về Sài gòn. Kết  thúc chương trình. Chia tay Quý khách và hẹn gặp lại!

----------

